# Quelle est la musique de la dernière pub pour l'Apple TV ?



## DouceProp' (21 Janvier 2016)

Tout est dans le titre... Est-ce que quelqu'un ici pourrait me dire le titre et l'artiste de la musique de la dernière publicité pour l'Apple TV ?

Celle-ci :


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2016)

C'est un morceau spécialement composé pour le spot, apparemment. Donc on dira que le titre est "Apple TV - The Future of Television" 
Nulle mention où que ce soit du compositeur. J'imagine qu'il a dû faire une croix sur sa renommée contre un gros paquet de pognon pour qu'Apple soit seul à avoir le droit de la diffuser.


----------



## DouceProp' (22 Janvier 2016)

Aaaaah. Ok. Donc sûrement une compo' Garage Band... Bon bah tant pis... Je ne découvrirai pas un nouvel artiste et je n'aurais pas son album dans mon iTunes...


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2016)

Pouet Pouet Pouet - tagada pouet pouet !

Au début, on dirait Picolo et Saxo.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> Pouet Pouet Pouet - tagada pouet pouet !
> 
> Au début, on dirait Picolo et Saxo.



poil au ...


----------

